# James Llewellin's DVD



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry for the shameless self promotion but just thought I'd let everyone know that I finished filming the last bits of my DVD today 'The Road To The Worlds and Beyond'

In brief, it is a documentary on my prep for the WABBA Worlds. A guy from the BBC is doing the editing and myself and Chris (who shot the film) will be trawling through the 5-6 hours of footage before final editing.

I am excited that it is finally coming to fruition after about 2 years in the planning.

Its not a high budget affair but tells it like it is straight from the heart of a competing BBer.

I hope you will all get as much out of it as I did making it.

I will post again once the final copy is produced.

Stay strong

James


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds good mate, i will definately get a copy.

Where will it be sold?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I will be selling via my good self. I will post up how to get a copy once its all finished and ready to be sent out.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

i look forward to the release big guy!


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

yes please James.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

look forward to adding to my collection


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome work James

I think that its good that people like you and John H make DVDs that are more honest and helpful than the standard US vids which are just workout videos that dont really tell you anything.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm looking forward to seeing this. It will be an interesting insight and will prepare me more for what's to come when I compete.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I am looking forward to it too,


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

looking forward to this james


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I might take a look - as long as its not more than a fiver.......... 

Nah this will be a great DVD if your contest prep thread is anything to go by!

Well done mate


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Cheers Guys,

I'll keep you all posted.

J


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

nice texts recently james, thanks bud

and like i said, i will purchase a dvd from you when ready..i look forward to it mate

steve


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

hi james , can you put me down for a copy plz bud , it will be good to see how other uk ams do there work outs, sick of watching usa guys ****ing about on camera . cant wait bro


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

No worries guys.

Steve,

You helped me through last year bro when I did my 4 shows so this time its my turn.

Chem,

Inspiration if ever I have seen it mate. To come back from where you were 12months ago is phenominal. Class 4 is going to be an absolute cracker this year.

Just done a story board and there seem to be 12 chapters!!!! And man do I talk!!?? Gotta shave the running time down otherwise its gonna be a Jay Cutler style epic (but with more charisma, obviously and not quite the 280lbs!!)

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I will have one please.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

AND ME!!!  PLEASE!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

any news when its ready mate or is it already available il take one if it is.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Next weekend we are going to BBc to sort it out....fingers and toes crossed!!!

J


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

hope it gets sorted now i know your a hit trainer im interested


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

The weekend has been a very busy time for me with work and social commitments on saturday and then yesterday going up to London to edit my dvd.

I would firstly like to thank Dave and Chris who have both already put an incredible amount of time and effort into the DVD and spent most of Sat getting it started.

Yesterday we started at around 11am and finished at 9pm, and that was solid with no breaks. It was great to see the footage again and I'm really excited about the final cut. What I wanted to steer away from was the very 'wooden' affairs of most DVD's and add a little bit more of my personality into it with some fun as well as more serious training, diet and supplementation advice. There are parts that really made me laugh in it and shows that although I take my prep seriously, it is just really a glorified hobby.

I have now an edited version in my possession but it still has to be linked with captions and an introduction as well as a preview section at the start and also some closing words. The order has now been finalised and is roughly as follows.

Intro.

Shoulders

Arms

Nutrition

Back

Cardio

Posing

Chest

Nandos

Greece (World champs)

Legs (3 weeks after show)

Closing review and plans for the future

Out-takes.

The length so far is 1hr 24 mins so we hope to keep it all under 90 mins with a few edits still to do and a few sections that need to be inserted. Any more than 90 mins and we will run into problems with running onto another disc etc, so we have had to be ruthless but nearly all the bits I wanted in have remained with only a few on the cutting room floor.

J


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

how much will you be selling it for mate?


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

This sounds great james can't wait, good luck with it!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Patch said:


> how much will you be selling it for mate?


Haven't decided yet but will be at least half the price of normal BBing dvd's but twice as entertaining. So its a win win all round.

I will be sorting something out I am sure with Paul Govier regarding sales to UK-Muscle members, so watch this space.

J


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cant wait James!

LMAO at the Nandos section! Having said that when ever I meet ppl from the board Nando's does serve as the central point lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds great mate - any idea of exactly when we can purchase it or is it still not yet 100%?

I went nando's on saturday Love it!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^^^^^^Still a bit to do but the meat of the DVD is now done.

After watching the Nando's section today I just hope that no-one who buys a copy works there, its a little close to the mark but quite funny even tho I say so myself.

J


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

supercell said:


> After watching the Nando's section today I just hope that no-one who buys a copy works there, its a little close to the mark but quite funny even tho I say so myself.
> 
> J


I forsee an American Pie style moment with the chicken instead of Apple Pie.

You farmer types are all the same.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

LMAO^^^^^

My wife said to me last night when we watched it, 'You cant put that in...Can you??!!!'

The dialogue is fairly quiet as I didn't want to draw attention to the camera hidden in Chris's coat, so may have to subtitle some of it.

J


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol quality!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

James i believe Dave who worked on your DVD is doing Stuarts aswell...in the near future...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^^^^Yes mate. He was talking about Stuarts. He's also done Lee Powells and Flex Lewis' as well.

He's a real perfectionist when it comes to editing. Real nice guy too.

J


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

looking forward to my copy j.

should be good

steve


----------



## Platinumph (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey James

I got copy of the dvd in it's correct order, so all we have to do now is sort out the cuts and and inserts etc and final look of packaging, and we ready to rock and roll.

I def think we both learned a lot on this one (well I know I have), and hope to put lot of it into practice should we go for 'Volume II'. Afterall, everyone knows u have to have a Trology nowadays...lol

See ya soon little 'big' man :lift:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Platinumph said:


> Hey James
> 
> I got copy of the dvd in it's correct order, so all we have to do now is sort out the cuts and and inserts etc and final look of packaging, and we ready to rock and roll.
> 
> ...


Excellent Chris,

Just back from my hols so I am cracking on with doing the inserts we need. Let me know when you are free. I'm doing the G/end show, so if you are coming down it would be a good place to have a chat and set a date to at least get the DVD done. Then we can decide on the packaging and photos plus a few select words.

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

James when its ready for purchse can we buy through online banking? i,e provide us with a sort code and accont number? It frustrating that some DVD of shows etc can only be got by cheque or postal order...a: i dont own a cheque book (been internet banking since 2000, please show promoters get your video companies to accept internet banking an get out of the 1980!s) and getting postal orders is a nitemare in the city..the post offices are jammed packed every lunch time.

Sorry about the rant...or when we link up ill pay you in cash.

Fivos


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Has this been released yet and where can i get a copy thanks.


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Same here.... seems like this thread died a long time ago.


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Is the DVD ready yet ??


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

We started filming the 2008 version 2 weeks ago.

The DVD will be my last 8 weeks run in to the 2008 Uk Champs, culminating in the Uk finals themselves and the aftermath. I have invested a few grand in this one and am using guys from the music video industry who have some great ideas for a very different looking DVD.

We have filmed a guest spot and behind the scenes on the day, legs, chest, cardio and posing 6 weeks out.

Still to shoot...Day in the life, arms, shoulders, back, posing 5,4,3,2 and 1 weeks out, supplement section, nutrition section, day before UK champs, day of UK champs, backstage, aftermath, interviews and out takes. So as you can see its keeping me busy.

The editing will be done by the second week in November and it will be released on 1st Dec.

They will be available direct from my online shop on jamesllewellin.com in December and from selected bodybuilding outlets too.

Price will be somewhere between £15-20 but yet to be finalised. The run will be 500 copies which should be more than enough.

A trailer will be released very soon after next weeks back workout is filmed and will be placed on various BBing websites, youtube and my own website.

Hope this answers your Q's

James


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Looking forward to getting my hands on it james! and just to add, i just checked your site, and it looks really good! I especially like the video section! thats a great idea and really helps if you wanna kno how the pro's do it!  i advise everyone to check it out! www.jamesllewellin.com


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Put one aside for me mate!


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

have any of your dvd's been released?


----------



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

out just in time for christmas! 

Think i know what will be on my christmas lift to give the Mrs. Im sure it will be a really good watch.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

God another dvd i want the girl will kill me


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

supercell said:


> We started filming the 2008 version 2 weeks ago.
> 
> The DVD will be my last 8 weeks run in to the 2008 Uk Champs, culminating in the Uk finals themselves and the aftermath. I have invested a few grand in this one and am using guys from the music video industry who have some great ideas for a very different looking DVD.
> 
> ...


If Nytol is in it can you please edit him out as he is a shamless attention seeking whore, plus it would spoil my viewing enjoyment immensly if his ugly mug keeps popping up.

Thanks J

Im sure im not alone in this:thumbup1:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

will it be sold via your own site j?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

jw007 said:


> If Nytol is in it can you please edit him out as he is a shamless attention seeking whore, plus it would spoil my viewing enjoyment immensly if his ugly mug keeps popping up.
> 
> Thanks J
> 
> Im sure im not alone in this:thumbup1:


He may make a few appearances and yes, looking back now, the last session he had done his hair nicely...No hang on, he has no hair but his joggers looked freshly pressed and there was a scent of Cologne in the air. 

Indeed an unashamed whore.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> will it be sold via your own site j?


yes mate.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

looking forward to seeing it mate! hope to catch up with you at the welsh this sunday


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey James

Just wondering, have you decided what shops will be stocking your dvd? Just that i have a bodybuilding/sports nutrition shop in cardiff and would like to stock your dvd,you have a fair few fans arounds down this way and think it would go down very well and by the sounds of it make nice a change from the usual american pro's dvd's!

Ill be at the welsh show, with the guys im helping and supporting big steve, so will introduce myself there and have a chat to you about it then also.

Marc


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

supercell said:


> He may make a few appearances and yes, looking back now, the last session he had done his hair nicely...No hang on, he has no hair but his joggers looked freshly pressed and there was a scent of Cologne in the air.
> 
> Indeed an unashamed whore.
> 
> J


Guilty as charged, :innocent:

(I spent f*cking ages on my hair that day, mg: )


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> If Nytol is in it can you please edit him out as he is a shamless attention seeking whore, plus it would spoil my viewing enjoyment immensly if his ugly mug keeps popping up.
> 
> Thanks J
> 
> Im sure im not alone in this:thumbup1:


I can smell the envy oozing out of every pore on your fat body, x


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

I know you have confirmed the 2008 version will be out in early December James, but what about the '07 version?

Just found this thread, being new to the site, and I read the entire of your AC prep thread (great reading mate, really enjoyed it) and would love to see your first DVD.

Did it get released, and if so are there any left and where could I get one?

Cheers

Dan.


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

- Edit - sorry, double posted.

Cheers

Dan.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

robbo21 said:


> Hey James
> 
> Just wondering, have you decided what shops will be stocking your dvd? Just that i have a bodybuilding/sports nutrition shop in cardiff and would like to stock your dvd,you have a fair few fans arounds down this way and think it would go down very well and by the sounds of it make nice a change from the usual american pro's dvd's!
> 
> ...


Hi Marc,

Yes mate I would be more than happy for you to take some copies. I'll PM you on my site and we will talk nearer the time mate.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

DannyBwoy said:


> I know you have confirmed the 2008 version will be out in early December James, but what about the '07 version?
> 
> Just found this thread, being new to the site, and I read the entire of your AC prep thread (great reading mate, really enjoyed it) and would love to see your first DVD.
> 
> ...


The 07 version was infact the 06 version, filmed in the run up to the World Champs in Athens. Not sure what is happening with that one yet mate.

J


----------

